# DVD called "Wild Game Field Care and Cooking."



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Hunters, get your aprons ready

Cihelka's methods of butchering and preparing game, and many of his best recipes, are available in a DVD called "Wild Game Field Care and Cooking." It includes three of his most popular how-to shows and offers 225 minutes of everything, including skinning a deer and making venison sausage.

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070211/SPORTS10/702110643/1058


----------

